# Walking Stick



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

*walking stic prices*​
*how much would you be willing to pay for a top quality,handmade walking stick *

nothing 225.00%£1 - £2000.00%£21 - £40337.50%£41 - £ 60225.00%£60 +112.50%


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi ive ben thinking of starting a buissness and im doing some customer research thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very rarely see them in Ca...have no idea of price/cost


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I make sticks.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Make my own out of dogwood, sticks and staffs.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats a difficult one to answer, most are around the £25 mark and that is fair due to the drying times and work involved.

however, I have seen them considerably more. One even at £100 and i would have bought it if the money was available and i needed it at the time, it was made form Laburnum and all heartwood. This would have been a nightmare to find/dry and the finish was perfect. hence the asking price to me in this case reflected the work involved, the rarety of the piece and it just being a beautifully crafted piece of wood. Same would apply for a piece of Yew in a similar fashion i guess


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not trying to hijack the topic but while we are here does anybody know how much a holly walking stick would fetch, we've got allot of holly where I live I just harvested one yesterday.
Cheers, tom


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks guys and akm thats given me a lot too think about and its ok tom aslong as its not on planes i dont mind a little bit of







ing thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks 2 the 6 who have voted its helping me thanks

Alex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I enjoy making sticks and canes. I would pay over a hundred dollars for the right stick.


----------

